# This is what Uber tipping looks like



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I believe Uber has recently released their new tipping option in only a few cities. Here is what it looks like for those who are drooling to finally get tipped.





























Uberingdude said:


> I believe Uber has recently released their new tipping option in only a few cities. Here is what it looks like for those who are drooling to finally get tipped.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

yea !!! $2 ....


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

Did you go back and downrate the non tippers?

Then again that is often the same amount for the few Lyft rides I get a week.


----------



## Bumpy Ride (Feb 28, 2017)

Would u rather have $2 or not? Its something!


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

99.9% Rideshare customers are cheep. They get a ride for next to nothing and all they give is a "thank you"


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Hmmm i hope to see tips like these for uber. This is on lyft


----------



## zkunze97 (Jan 29, 2017)

All services are to be tipped. How does not everyone leave at least a dollar?!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

zkunze97 said:


> All services are to be tipped. How does not everyone leave at least a dollar?!


Not when the service tells it's customers "no need to tip!" As part of it's marketing.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

All I can say is my experience with ridesharing companies is no good. The best I can do is take a vantage of every weak point that They have to offer which is not so good for myself. I strongly believe that there's a team that manipulate drivers to that ridesharing companies a vantage.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

zkunze97 said:


> All services are to be tipped. How does not everyone leave at least a dollar?!


Hopefully they just havent updated their rider app to have this option


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll say it again: If an Uber driver thinks their income will significantly increase because a tip option has been added, they are delusional and out of touch with reality. It's only going to add a few extra bucks to your monthly income; hardly worthy of a celebration. The OP is a testament to this point. Btw, tipping is now live in the Bay Area.

In saying this, none of the pax I talked to today had a clue that this was coming or had actually happened, so I suggest everyone spread the word. The folks I talked to today were glad I told them about it & one of them actually tipped. Folks are going to have to speak up in order to get tips; they aren't going to magically happen.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

djnsmith7 said:


> I'll say it again: If an Uber driver thinks their income will significantly increase because a tip option has been added, they are delusional and out of touch with reality. It's only going to add a few extra bucks to your monthly income; hardly worthy of a celebration. The OP is a testament to this point.


Are you the sane guy that 3 months ago said " if an uber driver thinks they're ever adding in-app tipping, you are delusional and out of touch with reality. This will NEVER HAPPEN!"

Are you? Are you?


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

If I did, I stand by those words with a modification, "If Travis is behind the wheel, in-app tipping won't happen." Travis isn't behind the wheel. 

Had no idea I had any level of popularity around these parts.


----------



## Janett (Jul 9, 2017)

Wow I guess I'm lucky we have all these brewery's here in asheville because get on average $150-$200 in cash tips on weekends (not available through app here yet). Guess thats one good thing about giving rides to drunk people, they tend to be more giving in that state of mind


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

That's probably true. I prefer not to provide service to those folks.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Are you the sane guy that 3 months ago said " if an uber driver thinks they're ever adding in-app tipping, you are delusional and out of touch with reality. This will NEVER HAPPEN!"
> 
> Are you? Are you?


I've actually said that to corporate a little less than 3 months ago. I would much rather have cash as an option as you can see above most passengers are cheap asses and having a tip option is more smoking mirrors than anything.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

2Cents said:


> I've actually said that to corporate a little less than 3 months ago. I would much rather have cash as an option as you can see above most passengers are cheap asses and having a tip option is more smoking mirrors than anything.


Of course cash is better. But not having tip option was only contributing to the " no need to tip" mentality.



Janett said:


> Wow I guess I'm lucky we have all these brewery's here in asheville because get on average $150-$200 in cash tips on weekends (not available through app here yet). Guess thats one good thing about giving rides to drunk people, they tend to be more giving in that state of mind


Drunks do give the best tips. 
Doing an XL ride, guy in front who was very drunk handed me $20 because it took him a while to gather the group. Then when I agreed to stop at a liquor store he started telling everyone to pull out cash because "we had to tip the driver". Got a total of $70. Same group, had they been sober, maybe I get $5.


----------



## TactiTaco (Jul 15, 2017)

I've only gone online 5 or 6 days for no more than 5 hours a day, and I've made $300 before tips, and $100 from cash tips. $4 from in App tips, but that was just last night. in-App just came to Savannah, but it gives cheap as drivers the donate to a homeless shelter feelings, which I'm completely okay with.


----------

